# Garmont Dynamite



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Garmont Dynamite for AT. Anyone have this boot? Is it strong enough for a big guy with fat skis?


----------



## shantyman (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm also in the market for new boots as well, so I've been doing some fitting. I have not skied the Dyno, but I tried on all the Garmonts and found them to be a bit soft. If your looking for a nice stiff 3 buckle, try the Nordica TR12 if you can find them. Im leaning towards the Scarpa Denali for my next pair.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah, I found some on eBay. I liked the G-Ride boot, but somehow I ended up messing around and became the highest bidder on some new Dynamites.


----------



## shantyman (Jan 23, 2006)

You will like them, a good carpenter never blames his tools.


----------

